# Cotswold Heritage Stothert and Pitt www.modelsteamenginesuk.com



## James1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any experience with this kit - I am thinking of it as an Xmas present. 

http://www.modelsteamenginesuk.com/acatalog/Model_Engineers_Kit.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 23, 2009)

James have not built one looks like a nice piece of kit and well documented.

it would be helpful if you posted and intro and put you location in the personal text block or signature line.
http://www.pmresearchinc.com

Has a similar one a bit cheaper or not depending your location $45 US for the kit. 





Tin


----------



## deverett (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to the fold, James.

About 10 years ago, there was a write up of the construction in Model Engineer (by Stan Bray?) He did not use the Cotswold kit (they weren't in existence then). I had a feeling it was a Bruce Engineering or GLR kit, but a quick search through those two companies did not show the model. Perhaps Cotswold bought the design?

I seem to remember it was quite fiddly in parts but produced a very nice model.

Sorry I can't give you any more help on this.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## James1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for your comments - I thought it was possibly something I had seen before but cannot remember where. I'll add a signature strip.


----------

